#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  vista 2d/3d seismic processing

## baveciwan

lol! lol! lol! lol! 




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


if need password ::

pass: enleSee More: vista 2d/3d seismic processing

----------


## zhuhuan

good

----------


## sovo

Many thanks for your sharing. Can you please also upload the 64bits version.






> lol! lol! lol! lol! 
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## dreadnaught

Thanks! Runs Great!

----------


## leomorya999

hello friends I need your help, how install full vista, I turn it down but I could not install full 
please help me, I student geophysics

----------


## Geopad

How to download it without have an account on baidu?

----------


## Geopad

How do i register or download from this link.Not able to follow chinese links?
Can u provide some other link.Thanks

----------


## Geopad

How do i register or download from this link.Not able to follow chinese links?
Can u provide some other link.Thanks

----------


## doziej84

please can anyone help me out with Gedco-vista 2013 or 2014.

thanks

----------


## hatemtom14

here you are version 11
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## doziej84

@hatemtom, i cant find software in posted website, besides its in russian

----------


## leomorya999

Hey guys, please can anyone help me with tutorial full and videos of vista seismic 10, 11 or 12
any version 
thanks

----------


## aikane76

> here you are version 11
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



the link does not workSee More: vista 2d/3d seismic processing

----------


## namtlq01

I have downloaded Vista 12, but I do not know how to install it "correctly". Now I still use Demo version, hepl me please!

----------


## coxfingaz

I downloaded vista 11 from lavteam but it dosent seem to be working. did it work for you ? kindly share the installation steps please

----------


## coxfingaz

can you share the download link for vista 12, I need to use the software urgently. thanks

----------


## Rookie_seal

Vista course notes:

Dear friends, I am student and jobless in this hard time of oil industry. Somebody offer me work option if I know Vista. Can anyone please help with any course notes or tutorial besides Chinese language. I will really appreciate your any help. Thankfully. Rookie.

----------


## palatkik

Can anyone get the link to Vista12 to work, besides DEMO mode? I keep getting (gedco) DENIED message on the RLM.exe window when I start vistawinWin32.exe? 

Vistape seems to run OK, but I need vistawinWin32.exe....?

----------

